# ask taskbar



## jeff41 (Sep 20, 2009)

how to remove ask taskbar.i have been trying to remove the ask taskbar from google chrome for most of today.if i had any hair i would have pulled it out.
any help will be appreciated.
thanks jeff


----------



## jeff41 (Sep 23, 2009)

sorted


----------



## TekkyNASekky (Sep 23, 2009)

Have you tried going to Windows "Add/Remove Programs" and looking for Google Taskbar, then uninstalling it?


----------

